# 1901 Clipper Light Roadster



## JC Thompson (Jul 5, 2019)

Here are a couple images - anyone have intel on this oldie but goodie?


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 6, 2019)

The Grand Rapids Cycle Company had Clipper chainless and chain driven wheels in 1900, it may have been the same company. However their badges were different.

Your bike is very nice.


----------



## olderthandirt (Jul 6, 2019)

looks like my size  frame ! now if i can get this new knee to work ? we might do a deal ?


----------



## locomotion (Jul 6, 2019)

very cool frame!


----------



## xopherx (Sep 10, 2019)

This is a Cycloid head badge, from the Cycloid Cycle Company, which was different than the Grand Rapids Cycle Company.

This is from an 1896 Grand Rapids, MI city directory:


----------

